# Christmas Spirit Hunt give away



## jerry russell (Dec 23, 2011)

All this giving has got me in the Christmas mood. I remember all the encouraging words many of you gave my son when he was switching over to his trad bow both on here and at the shoot at Jeff's place. I don't forget things like that and I wanted to give something back to this crowd. Here we go...

*Christmas giveaway hog hunt* for two stickbow hunters. Hunt will be in April or May (date TBD) and will be conducted in Butt's, Monroe or Putnam County Georgia- my choice. Fully guided and archery only. A youth does not have to shoot a bow. Lodging is on you. There are lots of hotels in the area and good primitive camps on two of the properties that you are welcome to. Spot and stalk or bait- your choice. If you win and you wish to take someone else in this drawing, that is just fine. If you are interested, throw your name in the hat by choosing a number 1-100. In the case of a tie, there will be a second drawing or the two winners can hunt together.

I will share the winning number with Gurn. The winner will be announced on December 31, 2011. Your number must be posted by noon (GON clock time) on December 31, 2011. 

Merry Christmas guys and good luck. :santathree:


----------



## Dennis (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow # 22 for me


----------



## ky_longbow (Dec 23, 2011)

# 43 for me !  THANKS !


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 23, 2011)

#47 please


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll try #14 - thanks for the opportunity and Merry Christmas.


----------



## BGBH (Dec 23, 2011)

#18


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 23, 2011)

Gurn- PM sent to you.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 23, 2011)

Dude. This is outstanding!!! 

I'll take 4 in honor of the kids.


----------



## Lorren68 (Dec 23, 2011)

Put me in please    #19


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 23, 2011)

35. thanks alot!!


----------



## onemoretime (Dec 23, 2011)

9 thanks


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll have to take 61 and that is all there is too it!!


----------



## hunter63john (Dec 23, 2011)

#63  thanks great gesture!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 23, 2011)

#57

Everybody knows my luck with hogs needs to change!!


----------



## whossbows (Dec 23, 2011)

54,,you the man,,thanks for the chance


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 23, 2011)

I would like number 16 please


----------



## Chris Horsman (Dec 23, 2011)

100 please and thank-you


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm waiting for Gurn to reply to my pm first. Remember Gurn that's a round trip first class airline ticket. OK got a reply 77. Thanks Gurn.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Dec 23, 2011)

3 for me


----------



## robert carter (Dec 23, 2011)

44 for me and my Spouse.RC


----------



## mountain cat (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll take number 21


----------



## Necedah (Dec 23, 2011)

67 works for me.
Thanks for the opportunity.

Dave


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 23, 2011)

32, sounds like it would be a great time. Thanks


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 23, 2011)

Outstanding Jerry
58 for me
Thank you!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice of you Jerry! Those lucky folks that win will have a great time! :santaone:


----------



## dutchman (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity. Let's try 64 this time.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 23, 2011)

77, 
thanks for the Chance,


----------



## ccookou812 (Dec 23, 2011)

i'll take #29


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 23, 2011)

50 for me. thanks for the chance!


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the gesture!!!

Number 82 for me!!!


----------



## Meathook (Dec 23, 2011)

*Hogs*

72 For me. Thanks


----------



## gurn (Dec 23, 2011)

Ha Ha only Jerry and me knows the secret number.  
Jerry you the man


----------



## Rare Breed (Dec 23, 2011)

Cool !! I'll take 90.


----------



## FVR (Dec 23, 2011)

Awsome!!!  I will go with 48.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2011)

85 for me please. Thanks Jerry and Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 23, 2011)

Mighty Fine of ya for doing this.
Ill take.... 27


----------



## Clipper (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll take 45.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Jerry. My number will be 59.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 24, 2011)

Dang, you fellows really want to bust a hog! I hope 1-100 was enough numbers. Seriously, it will be a ton of fun. Depending on the time of year and river conditions maybe we can do a little bowfishing side-trip to spice the hunt (if the winner would like to go). If you have never done it, you have really missed out on some fun fast paced action! I have all the needed gear.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 24, 2011)

#87
Tks
RB


----------



## gurn (Dec 24, 2011)

Jerry
You sure got the right stuff. Them AMS Retreivers are sweet.
 Ya gotta finish the patent on the 
 JR Universal Mounting Hog Lighten Up Trackin Device and start work on on the 
JR Heavy Duty Hog Retreiver It's gonna havta have some real heavy line and ah real real big crank handle.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 24, 2011)

gurn said:


> Jerry
> You sure got the right stuff. Them AMS Retreivers are sweet.
> Ya gotta finish the patent on the
> JR Universal Mounting Hog Lighten Up Trackin Device and start work on on the
> JR Heavy Duty Hog Retreiver It's gonna havta have some real heavy line and ah real real big crank handle.



I get a kick out of those poor fellows on the hog forum discussing hog lights. The "experts" over there offering up all the advice on the various hog lights make me smile just a bit. Night vision for $3K and $200 lights....I got all of $4.50 in my patented _JR Universal Mounting Hog Lighten Up Trackin Device_ and not only will it let you shoot the piggys, it tells you where they went to fall over!

You will also love the brackets that I have made that allow my guest hunters to put AMS reels on their stick bows for gators and bowfishing. The R&D division of Russell Outfitting (me and Luke) sunk BIG money in that design- $3.


----------



## ccutler (Dec 24, 2011)

15 good luck everyone


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 24, 2011)

Sure is a great gesture! Good luck to all that enter. Wish I could, but I don't bowhunt. And not sure my girl would be able to hold a steady shot on a hog.


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 24, 2011)

i will try lucky 13


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll try 39!


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 24, 2011)

ok my # will be 24

thanks!!!!!

Merry Christmas:santatwo:


----------



## 12er (Dec 24, 2011)

67 for me
 thanks 
MERRY  CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll try 10


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll try #38.


----------



## Mossy78 (Dec 25, 2011)

Count me in # 78


----------



## DWB (Dec 25, 2011)

# 92.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you sir, No. 7.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 25, 2011)

A couple more to look at. Sharpen those arrows...


----------



## gordylew (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Jerry  I'll take for 30 for me and the kids.:santatwo:


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll take #33 for me and my brother!


----------



## Tikki (Dec 26, 2011)

That's awesome!  

24


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 26, 2011)

# 56


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 26, 2011)

If I win do I have to take Brian? We both have 77. It would be amazing since I would be using the bow that I got from him.:trampoline:


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll take 28. Thanks.


----------



## arrowhead man (Dec 26, 2011)

i say #79,thanks for the gift!


----------



## jfouche (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome!!! give me #73


----------



## turkey foot (Dec 27, 2011)

63 if still going on.


----------



## Red Arrow (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Jerry ---  put me in for 13.

Lee


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Jerry!! put me in for #12


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 27, 2011)

CJ will be #2


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 27, 2011)

Count me in - #17...


----------



## FESTUS217 (Dec 27, 2011)

#87 

Thanks...


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2011)

has anybody picked #88???  Thanks Jerry- really generous thing you're doin' here.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 29, 2011)

#99 tears.mIkE


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 29, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> has anybody picked #88???  Thanks Jerry- really generous thing you're doin' here.



The pleasure is all mine, really. Great buch of folks right here.

Here is a couple more to look at...


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 29, 2011)

Hum!!! Let See.  How about # 11
That's an awesome Christmas/New Years present.

Happy New Year


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 30, 2011)

Is that everybody? The winner is chosen when I get out of the tree tomorrow. Good luck gang.


----------



## whossbows (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks a lot jerry,good luck


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 31, 2011)

And the Winner is........ We have a tie, and a bit of a dilema. Nobody picked the right number which was #55 but Whossbows picked #54 and Papalpin guessed # 56. I said that in the event of a tie, I would pick another number and I am prepared to do just that unless you two fellows want to hunt together? The hunt is for two folks so if you both agree to hunt together that is fine by me. If you would rather roll the dice and pick numbers again that is just fine too. Just let me know via PM.

Thanks to everyone for giving it a go. I expect to do it again soon with a bowfishing trip for two if anyone would be interested.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats guys.  Jerry, that is mighty fine of you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 31, 2011)

GoOd job Mr. Russell.
Thank you for the opportunity
Happy New Year!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 31, 2011)

Tried to call whossbows....he must be out P-A-R-T-Y-I-N-G  on the Cumberland Plateau tonight!!! I will see him tomorrow at the OF shoot so will check with him.....he just might need me to take it for him....and being such a good friend to him I could if need be........
Thanks for the chance for the hunt Jerry!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Dec 31, 2011)

*Yea*

Yea


----------



## whossbows (Dec 31, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> I expect to do it again soon with a bowfishing trip for two if anyone would be interested.



Heck yes i would be interested.

Thanks Jerry for offering this up, very nice indeed. Congratulations to Papalapin and whossbows!!!


----------



## whossbows (Dec 31, 2011)

well i feel lucky now,after this,my wife just won 27 dollars on a scratch ticket,so i went and got a lotto ticket,if i hit the big won,we all will go hunting


----------



## whossbows (Dec 31, 2011)

and maybe go back to school and learn how spell


----------



## gurn (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats you boys is gonna have fun!!


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 2, 2012)

Update! Due to Papalpin having to withdraw from the contest because of a scheduling conflict, Whossboss is the winner! I look forward to an excitng hunt and I will be in contact with information to help you plan. Practice smiling cause this is gonna be fun.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 2, 2012)

thank you jerry,i know we will love it,always a good time in the woods


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrates Jeff!!!! you'll have a blast!!!!!
Jerry....a bowfishing trip would be awesome BUT when??????  3 -D started!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 2, 2012)

im sure i will,taking big brother alan with me


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 2, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Congrates Jeff!!!! you'll have a blast!!!!!
> Jerry....a bowfishing trip would be awesome BUT when??????  3 -D started!!!!



I usually start running my bowfishing trips in mid April. Dang that is a lot of fun. It really is a blend of hunting and fishing as you stalk those big gar and carp. You can shoot till your finger bleed. 
I did have an idea that I was going to throw out there a bit later but what the heck...check out my "Golden Carp" post.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 4, 2012)

well what kind of terrain do you have,do we need snake boots,etc,steel armor for the mt lions,,,,,,,,,(;-)


----------



## whossbows (Jan 4, 2012)

no big game liscenes required correct, jerry


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 4, 2012)

whossbows said:


> well what kind of terrain do you have,do we need snake boots,etc,steel armor for the mt lions,,,,,,,,,(;-)



Snake boots? Naawww we aint got no snakes. That's one good thing about having such aggressive alligators. 
The terrain? Mostly (80%) rolling woodlands but the hogs just happen to love the other 20% which would best be described as Viet Nam with too much fertilizer. Gurn's boy Bobby can tell you about having a hog poppin it's teeth at just a few feet and not being able to see it in the pitch dark. About the only way to get around there is to wade the swamp but at least you don't have to worry about snakes.

Most of the blood trailing is done on your belly as you crawl down pig tunnels in the privet thickets. This is just a thought but since you can't turn around to run from a wounded hog in the tunnels, maybe one of those kevlar neck and chest protectors like they put on hog dogs would come in handy?

That is correct. No BG license required.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 4, 2012)

i aint skeerd,i used to spar with rambo ,bruce lee,stephen segall,till they all got to old


----------



## gurn (Jan 4, 2012)

Recon you wont even need ah bow then.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 4, 2012)

guess not,idid have an original rabo knife and gave it to my nephew at christmas,might need to borrow it back


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 4, 2012)

gurn said:


> Recon you wont even need ah bow then.





Oh how darkness, a 24" pig tunnel  and a wounded boar can change a man...Let me get my video camera...


----------



## whossbows (Jan 4, 2012)

24in,i cant get my big belly in that


----------

